# 'Tommy Catkins' - Stephen Palmer



## Stephen Palmer (Jul 26, 2018)

Published today!

Available here in the UK, elsewhere online (google _Tommy Catkins_), and at all the usual international ebook stores.

Special thanks to Miriam, Keith Brooke, Gary Dalkin, Mark Yon, millymollymo, Linda van Mil, Jerry Kranitz, and of course to Brian Turner and Teresa Edgerton.

I really do have some great friends and supporters in the genre community!


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 27, 2018)

Bought. Don't know when I'll get around to reading it though (just started re-reading God Emperor Of Dune because of that recent discussion thread on Dune Messiah).


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jul 29, 2018)

First review just in.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jul 31, 2018)

Four books that influenced me...


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 31, 2018)

Bought!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Aug 12, 2018)

Reviewed by Eric Brown in the Guardian Books section.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 5, 2019)

_Tommy Catkins_ reviewed in the 'Best Reads Of 2018' in the Irish Independent.
Pleased!


----------

